# I hope this doesn't jinx me



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

O.k. so I have actualyl been tottaly suicidal like a lot of you. Ive always had anxiety and growing up, the world just worsened. I became so depressed this summer, the lowest I have ever been in my life. I know most people aren't into meds, but I just have to say, if it can give you SOMEWHAT OF AL IFE BACK then you should try it. I never wanted to leave the house or travel or anything! Id cry all day all night and be sick every single day of my life. Im taking prozac, xanax, and elavil for the ibs. I am so much better. It's not like all of a sudden you're happy and perfect and a burst of sunshine. You're still you, with your old ambitions back. I know though that nothign will cure us and completely stop anxiety, stop our effing stomach problems, but at least I'm happier than I was. This summer I didn't want to even travel, and I always loved to do that. Even though I am still petrified, I'm actually considering moving to the U.K. with a year or two. I've always wanted to go there, like an obsession, but I knwo that my damn intestines don't permit me to do whatever I want, especially in a compressed amount of time like a vacation. So I figure, live there for a while, take my time, and see hwat I want to see when Im healthy on certain day.s We may never be "normal" but everyone has their something, maybe heart disease, diabetes, elephantitis...etc! it sux like hell, but just be open to trying these medications that could make it less of a big deal for you. Hopefulyl this helps. And hopefully I didn't just jinx myself! (see, im still the same old paranoid negative me, just a bit happier!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh well done you - what an inspiring, uplifting post - I'm so pleased things are better than they were - I think any of us with long-term health issues need to be pragmatic - OK so things mightn't be perfect but take a look at where you were say 12 months ago - and you'll see strides forwards.If you do move to the UK - look us up - I'm south of Manchester - but we've the Peak District on our doorstep and are within spitting distance of the Lakes too.All the best to you and thanks for the post!!Sue


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Aw thanks Sue! So nice for the invite and thanks for the support. Hopefully in a year I'll see you around Britain!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Good one Dre - I'm the one that looks spookily like Michelle Pfeiffer's much better looking sister (as if)!!!!You take careSue xxx


----------

